# Should I feed my dog Adult or Puppy food?



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

At one year old, definitely adult food. Most people actually switch from puppy food to adult at around 6-7 months. Some even do it sooner.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> At one year old, definitely adult food. Most people actually switch from puppy food to adult at around 6-7 months. Some even do it sooner.


I agree with above.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Adult food for sure a that age!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

And on the same sort of note, the large breed food is unnecessary. The regular Innova should be fine.


----------



## Aquiwill (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok thanks all!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly has been on adult food his whole life. His breeder felt this slowed growth to allow better joint development.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oakly has been on adult food his whole life. His breeder felt this slowed growth to allow better joint development.


I tend to prefer all-life-stages foods over puppy/adult foods myself.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The large breed Innova is really a good maintenance formula IMO. In many instances the "large breed" distinction is more advertising than anything else. Has a nice 26%protein level and more moderate cals than the regular. I use it for all my crew on a rotation.


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oakly has been on adult food his whole life. His breeder felt this slowed growth to allow better joint development.


Hi OaklysDad 

I just seen this post, and I wanted to ask you if you noticed any differences in Oakley's growth from being on Adult food all his life. We're bringing out puppy home May 8th and the breeder also recommends an adult food formula for the same reason. 

Thanks!!


----------

